# Halloween-L question



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I just got in the mail the 2003 and 2004 Halloween-L Dvd's. I can't believe how much stuff is on there for the price of it! Talk about a great value. I just finished watching the first one and its awsome!

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone had thought of having a similar dvd set, only with how-to's? Like the Terror Syndicate videos, only you'd only have to send in one of them. I think this would be great becuase a lot of people have a certain skill or idea that they could share, but they don't have enough of them to make a whole how-to video. I don't know if anyone has thought of this or if there a huge flaw in it that I'm missing, but I think that it would help out a lot of people and would be another way to circulate ideas among haunters.

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Mike,

That is what PropMaster wants to do for the 2005 video, he wants to add in a how to dvd


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah mike, this year's DVD will include an extra "behind the scenes" disc of stuff anyone would like to share. I think this year's DVD is going to be great, like they all have been so far.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Awsome! Sounds like the 2005 DVD is going to be great! (especially with unpleasant street on it!) 
By the way, thanks for introducing me to Halloween-L zombie!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Many of the larger gathering/shows also sell off DVDs of the seminars. I believe that Deathfest (now the politically correct HauntX) and Transworld do this. I know that all of the seminars at last years PA. gathering were filmed for private use, and I was lucky enough to obtain a copy. It would be nice to see that type of footage become available on a regular basis.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/forums/search.php?searchid=19908


----------

